

Ask HN: Article where a Meetup.com guy was talking about taking it 100% paid? - markbao

Can't seem to find it. Anyone have it bookmarked? Paying 5 awesome points.
======
vaksel
here you go(scroll down to "dear meetup commmunity"):

[http://web.archive.org/web/20080120191653/http://www.meetup....](http://web.archive.org/web/20080120191653/http://www.meetup.com/changes/)

looks like meetup has removed the page from their site, probably why you
couldn't find it.

~~~
markbao
Hey, thanks!

I was actually looking for a post where one of the founders discussed their
metrics after taking their startup 100% paid. He was talking about their
process and the amount of setback they experienced.

~~~
YuriNiyazov
Right now I work at Meetup, so if you could give a little more detail about
what was in the post, I could probably just e-mail Scott and ask him for it
directly.

~~~
markbao
Oh, wow, cool. So the post was talking about how they decided to change from
free to paid. He was talking about how they had an initial sharp downard turn
in meetups, but eventually recovered.

Thank you!

~~~
YuriNiyazov
response i got:

"Hi Yuri, unfortunately I don't recall any specific post I've written about
it. I've mentioned & talked about it openly, but no particular post. Sorry"

~~~
markbao
Ah, no problem. Thank you!

------
skmurphy
It's not a secret, every meetup organizer has to pay to run a group. From
[http://www.meetup.com/help/billinghelp/#Doesitcostmoneytosta...](http://www.meetup.com/help/billinghelp/#DoesitcostmoneytostartaMeetupGroup)

There are 3 price plans: * USD $12 a month for 6 months (a single $72 charge)
* USD $15 a month for 3 months (a single $45 charge) * USD $19 per month

Each plan has a 30-day money back guarantee. Organizers can run up to 3 Meetup
Groups with their subscription.

For more information on fees, check out:
<http://orc.meetup.com/archives/2006/02/the_lowdown_on_1.html>

------
startupcomment
Is this what you were looking for?

[http://www.intuitive.com/blog/change_your_business_model_and...](http://www.intuitive.com/blog/change_your_business_model_and_kill_your_business_meetupcom.html)

This post offers some excellent advice.

